# Which is best?



## Marvel (Apr 3, 2011)

What would be the best supplement to take to see good results in muscle?

Reflex one stop

Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold

Pure Protein IGF-1

USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic


----------



## Marvel (Apr 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

None of them will give good results in muscle, a good clean diet will, and once you understand whats missing from your diet ( say you need 40g more protien) then you can select a supliment that will suit you


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

Its not that simple.

Two of them are just whey, not sure about the reflex one stop but I think its an all in one like the muscle fuel anabolic.

If you have no idea about diet and arnt looking to learn properly, then use the muscle fuel anabolic. It has carbs, whey and creatine in it so will help you grow.

Imo don't use any till you've sorted diet out


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

IF your diet is good and in order then I would try Extreme Nutritions pro6 and whey. One of the best tasting or if your wanting to save money and buy bulk try Myprotein.

End of the day protein is protein.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

switch said:


> None of them will give good results in muscle, a good clean diet will, and once you understand whats missing from your diet ( say you need 40g more protien) then you can select a supliment that will suit you


Agreed. For a start, two of the products you've chosen are weight gainers with additional ergogenic aids (creatine, testosterone boosters) so it's like comparing apples to oranges. The calorific difference between said products will help gain muscle mass alone!

The choices you've outlined there would not be mine, if it's additional calories you need, I would personally look at 'Tested Gainer' by Tested Nutrition (much cheaper than the above too) and/or Nutrabolics Isogainer.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Marvel said:


> What would be the best supplement to take to see good results in muscle?
> 
> Reflex one stop
> 
> ...


like above, two are protein powders and the other two are weight gainers/all-in-one products.

USN MFA is very nice, was quite suprised how well it tasted when you consider it has HMB and trib included. Found the Strawberry Cream very pleasant and smooth.

USN IGF-1 is a good blend, very well priced compared to others. Enjoyed the flavours too, which i think are much better than USNs standard Whey Protein product

OP Whey Gold is always a popular choice, its also usually one of the most expensive too

Reflex One Stop i havent tried, but Reflexs reputation speaks for itself.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

As a few have mentioned, your diet, training are a much more significant aspect. If you're looking for an all in one (creatine, glutamine, beta alanine etc. alongside protein and carbs) then personally I'd get one that doesn't use a proprietary blend - reflex do one higher carb option (one stop xtreme) and a lower carb option (one stop) for example.

But you really really need to make sure you know what you might require first!


----------

